# S3 stiffness?



## Clh17 (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, I just built up a 2010 s3 in a size 58, and I'm a bit surprised at how "flexy" the frame feels in the head tube/top tube area. Feels like the front wheel is quite disconnected from the rear wheel. The bottom bracket area feels awesome, very stiff, it just feels a little whippy up front, especially compared to my tarmac sl2. Is this just a characteristic of an aero frame?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

This shouldn't be. It could be flex from the handlebars that gives you that feeling, or perhaps the headset not correctly preloaded yet.


----------



## Clh17 (Jul 5, 2010)

Originally, I thought the handlebars may be the culprit as well, but when riding the bike, with my hands on the hoods, a slight push/pull motion on the hoods will visually cause the top tube/head tube area to flex from side to side quite alot. I realize most bikes will do this, however it just seems exaggerated on this frame.


----------

